# New Fish



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This is the only fish we've bought in the past year:









Sorry for the spotty water...I was trying to get him to feed while getting pics!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is that Red Tail Gourami, it looks huge


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Not too big, about 8"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice. Gouramis are great, I've wanted a giant gourami for awhile but it's just one of those fish I'll have to contend with never having I should think.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice fish. That's the nicest gourami i've seen in a while.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks! And boy is he a bastard! His only other tankmates are a same-sized Iridescent Shark and Croc Gar (not Gator). He started bullying them both around within minutes of being dropped...and that's with the cloudy eyes that he had from the poor water conditions he was in at the store (or wherever he came from prior to us picking him up). The eyes cleared up in a couple days though, as you can see from the pic.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Great pic, adobe it at all?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I have never heard of a gourami that big. Looks great


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

waspride said:


> I have never heard of a gourami that big. Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo haven't heard of the giant gourami yet, have you?

Those monsters get like 24" or something, not really sure.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

those things are beautiful once they hit 20"


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> Great pic, adobe it at all?
> [snapback]1086194[/snapback]​


I use Photoshop to process my camera's RAW files and also use it to correct for levels and any color thrown off by the lighting...but as far as my pictures go (of fish and reptiles) what you see is what I see. I'm no color tweaker!


----------

